# Case Opinion- worth the money?



## thr0xx (May 21, 2007)

(not sure if those goes in this forum, please move if it doesnt)

hey

i recently decided to ditch my dell and i am looking to buy a good barebone kit but i have never built a computer before so i could use some suggestions. i dont wanna go over 300$ if its a kit which does limit my options but i am tired of dell and tired of agp. i already have the PSU, RAM(184pin), Hard Drive (ata), and DVD burner that I want. so basically i need a new case, new motherboard and new CPU. it may be easier to buy them seperately but i have never installed a motherboard and the task does worry me. (plus getting compatible parts). so any suggestions you guys might have i would be greatly appreciated.


i was looking at this one, what do you think?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3118978&CatId=2431


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Not bad but you have to buy a cpu fan with termal paste.


----------



## thr0xx (May 21, 2007)

hmm is there any place online where you can build your computer but you get to choose the parts? cause most of the kits online have PSU's or RAM or no cpu fan


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You can get the heatsink and thermal paste online.

My only suggestion is to upgrade the RAM to 1 GB (a 2 x 512 MB kit would be the best option) and to get your own good quality PSU like the Antec TP3 Trio 550w.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

thr0xx said:


> hmm is there any place online where you can build your computer but you get to choose the parts?


You would be better building it all yourself. :sayyes:

You have to start someday, and it's better now than never. You will learn a lot during the process, especially if you face a problem or a random odd occurrence.

If you go with system integrators or system builders, then they can build you anything, even to custom design. But many of them charge a lot more than necessary to make their profits worthwhile. :sayno:

If you live near or in Dallas, here you go: http://shopping.dallasnews.com/ROP/ads.aspx?advid=2519&adid=4619461&type=

Look on the right hand side, in the middle directly below the bright blue bannered highlighting $229.99.

See the deals for AMD CPU+MB $100 and Intel CPU+MB $190. If you can find something like that, it's an incredible start. Because that Core 2 CPU alone is retailing over $150. :grin:


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

As far as your original question is concerned, it looks like a pretty good deal for that price. The case and power supply would be a compromise for me. 
The rest of the components, while not current are at least proven pieces.

I would also encourage building your own box from scratch.
With the support available to you here, on TSF, it will be an enjoyable experience. 

In my thumbnail is an example of how you can take advantage of special sales and rebates (if you're so inclined), when building your own box.
You will see a new (to me) Intel CPU at a very attractive price and since it is a retail package, the heatsink and fan will be included, as well as a longer warranty period. 
The new Sonata case is there and an interesting video card from MSI at a low price. 
MWave has been a reliable supplier in my experiences with them.

The image is from today's email sale announcement.
Go to the homepage below to find the sale items if you are interested. 
http://www.mwave.com/mwave/index.hmx?


----------

